# 11yo Dutch Warmblood/Arab Mare Critique



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I purchased my first horse back in February. Her name is Rya, registered Half Arab and Canadian Sporthorse as Marimba of Lanzarac, she is a 11 year old 15hh Dutch Warmblood/Arab mare. She had 3 foals prior to my purchasing her (two as a recipient mare and 1 out of her by a Irish Draught stallion). She still has a bit of a belly on her but I'm working on it. My main goal with her is going as far as we can in Dressage. We'll probably throw in some jumping, games, and as much trail riding as possible, just for fun. Thoughts on her conformation?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

DARN NICE! I like her from top to bottom.
I have seen this combo , Dutch warmblood/arab, and they are often really nice horses. I am jealous.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Warmblood/Arab crosses are my absolute FAVORITE horses! I really love her. You're lucky to have her!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*SIGH* a horrible wreck, the only thing that you can do with one like that is ship her to the middle of the prairies where she wont be seen by many people....I happen to have space, and could hide her here if needed.

More constructive feedback tomorrow:wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is a very nice mare. No major faults that I can see. Looks like she got the best of both worlds. Good luck with her. Shalom


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with Golden Horse BUT I think she'd be better off hidden away in Australia... my paddock is currently empty... Hehe.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice horse and looks to have a lot more Dressage potential than a lot seen here. She IS bow legged behind. This is what happens when the rear toes point straight forward. Bow Legs can put stress on the hocks. 

Like her shoulder and neck set (thanks to the Arab part). She has nice low knees and hocks and her withers carry nicely into her back. She may be a bit long thru the coupling. Her rear heels are trimmed awfully short. 

Nice horse. Would love to train this one if she has the mind (sometimes the Arab mind comes through and they are too hot for my taste).


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking horse.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you for all of the positive comments. I'm glad to know she's actually as nice as I think she is!

Her Arab side comes out every now and then, particularly when she's in heat. But overall I'm loving working with her. I was used to a much more laidback type of horse, riding primarily Canadians and a part Canadian pony. It's taken awhile to be totally comfortable with the occasional jig.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely horse


----------

